# Coco, X Cut Hedge, and ABW... A Progression



## JR Custom Calls (Aug 29, 2014)

Figured I'd take some progression pics on this one. Broke my rule and used a brass band. Doubt that'll happen often, but it just seemed to fit this call (it's just sitting on there, not glued on yet in case you notice the gap). Some may not like the x cut hedge, I'm partially colorblind, so it matches well to me. Hope to get a final sanding and finish on it this weekend.






















As always, I welcome feedback (unless you're going to tell me that hedge doesn't match... then you can just laugh behind my back, rather than in front of my face haha).



EDIT: Here's the final result.

Reactions: Like 4 | EyeCandy! 2 | Way Cool 2


----------



## David Seaba (Aug 29, 2014)

I think you did a Great job. 
David

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Kevin (Aug 29, 2014)

I had scrolled down to the last picture (finished call) when my wife walked past and said:

_"ooooh what is that?" 
"It's a duck call."
"I know that! What are the other two woods (she knows bois 'd arc)?"
"Cocobolo & african blackwood"
"I love it."_

Nuff said.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Aug 29, 2014)

Kevin said:


> I had scrolled down to the last picture (finished call) when my wife walked past and said:
> 
> _"ooooh what is that?"
> "It's a duck call."
> ...


Please tell your wife that I said to tell her Thanks!


----------



## SENC (Aug 29, 2014)

Oh no, Jonathan, it is much more fun to laugh in your face! Seriously, though, it looks great. Can't fault your colorblindness this time, but that fact has been duly noted and will come back to haunt you one day!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Funny 1


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Aug 29, 2014)

SENC said:


> Oh no, Jonathan, it is much more fun to laugh in your face! Seriously, though, it looks great. Can't fault your colorblindness this time, but that fact has been duly noted and will come back to haunt you one day!


Thanks... I think 

My colorblindness is generally reserved for red and green.. but my wife and mother both think that I may have some issues with other colors as well. I see them just fine. Maybe it's just everyone else.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Molokai (Aug 30, 2014)

Well done, and i love that Cocobolo !

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Sep 1, 2014)

Finally got a chance today to get a finish on it. Really liking the satin finish on this particular call.

Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 2


----------

